# Flussbarsch im Gartenteich



## totentanz (5. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin!

Ich hätte mal gerne gewust, was ihr von einem Flussbarsch im Gartenteich haltet.

Mein problem ist, dass sich Rotfedern und Blaubandbärblinge darin wie verückt vermehren. Da könnte sich der Barsch doch mal den Magen vollschlagen, Oder?

Es sind aber auch Golfische und einige Kois im Teich. Die frist der ja auch? Wenn ja wie groß dürfte der Flussbarsch denn sein um die ungefähr fingerlangen Rotfedern zu "beseitigen" und die 25 cm Goldies in Ruhe zu lassen.

Danke!


Gruß
Chris


----------



## Grundblei (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hiho,
was ich von nem Flussbarsch im Gartenteich halte ? - schwer zu sagen da müsstest du "Gartenteich" schon mal definieren.
Wie groß ? wie tief ? usw.
Bei der Größe des/der Barsche(s) musst du allerdings aufpassen, es wurden schon exemplare gesichtet die Fische gefressen haben die fast so groß waren wie sie selbst!


----------



## THD (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hi totentanz,
ich denke mit nem 15 cm Barsch machst du erstmal keine Fehler, bis er an die 25 cm Goldfische geht dauerts dann noch 2 Jahre.
Aber nur einen, und verabschiede dich von der Hoffnung auf Brut.
Ist natürlich abhängig von der Größe des Teiches und dem Besatz.

Ich würde nen mittleren Aal einsetzen, der toleriert auch mal Badewasser im Sommer und ne Eisdecke im Winter.

Grüße THD


----------



## totentanz (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Teich ist rund 180 cm tief, und ca 10 qm.


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Tja schwer zu sagen,aber im Gartenteich würde ich nie einen Raubfisch bei setzen nicht das der ander Fische frißt sondern auch jagt und verletzt und somit hast du schnell krankheiten im Teich.


----------



## totentanz (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Mittlerer Aal?  Wie groß soll der sein? und wie bekomm ich den dann (Nach getaner Arbeit) wieder raus? Und bleibt der drinn oder flüchten die nicht sogar über Land?

Wegen der Fischbrut mach ich mit keine Sorgen. Die soll ja mit weg. Der Teich quillt bald über vor lauter kleiner Fische. Warscheinlich wieder Rotfedern.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## totentanz (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Oder habt ihr nen anderen Tip wie ich die Viecher da raus bekomme? Köderfischsenke ist bei dem Bewuchs unmöglich.

Siehe Bild!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Wasser abpumpen und Fische rausholen; allerdings nicht um diese Jahreszeit.
Nur so bin ich meine 4500 Stichlinge wieder los geworden. Ein eingesetzter Sonnenbarsch brachte nix; die Stichlinge sind zur Brutzeit auf den armen Kerl losgegangen. 
Ich würde keinen Aal oder Barsch einsetzen.


----------



## Grundblei (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Wenn dir mal langweilig ist und du nichts mit der Zeit anzufangen weisst, setz dich doch mal 2-3 Stunden hin und stippt mal ne Runde  .
Aber so ein Barsch passt da schon ganz gut rein, zwischen die ganzen Pflanzen usw., wobei ich die Idee nen mittleren Aal einzusetzen auch gut finde! wenn du mal einen fängst probiers doch mal nen Aal hat nämlich nicht jeder im Gartenteich damit könntest du richtig angeben:g .


----------



## totentanz (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Stippen hab ich schon probiert:q !!!!
Und wenn ein Goldfisch anbeißen wollte "raus mit dem Köder" Das funktioniert auch. Aber die Tierchen vermehren sich explosionsartig. Und die Nachbarskatze mag die geangelten "Gartenteichköfis" mittlerweile auch nicht mehr fressen. 
Die frisst lieber die "Großen Bunten":e 
Ich werd noch wahnsinnig mit dem Viechzeug.:c


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hm - also wenn das nicht mit "Kanonen auf Spatzen" wäre, würde ich ein kleines E-Fischen veranstalten......


----------



## muddyliz (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Reuse reinhängen mit etwas Futter drin, 10 Minuten warten, Reuse rausholen und Fische entnehmen. Die Rotfedern setzt du in den nächsten Bach oder Fluss, die Goldfische und Blaubandbärblinge verkaufst du im nächsten Aquarienladen oder im Baumarkt mit Goldfischabteilung. Mach' schnell, sonst ist die Saison rum und Keiner nimmt dir mehr deine Fische ab.


----------



## Laksos (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich würde evtl. doch einen Versuch mit einem kleinen 10-15cm-Barsch wagen, wenn du so sehr viele Mini-Fischlies drin hast. Wenn er zuviel wegfrisst, kannst du ihn ja anschließend wieder mit 'nem (natürlich toten) Köfi am Haken wieder rausholen.

muddyliz' Vorschlag mit der kleinen Köfi-Reuse ist aber ebenfalls super, das klappt eigentlich immer sehr gut. Die Reusen gibt's schon für ca. 'nen Zehner oder max. 20er in vielen Angelgeschäften oder bei Versendern. Nimm' aber eine kleine Reuse mit möglichst dezentem dunklen Netz-Farbton; meine Reuse in Schrill-Grün klappt zwar in trübem Wasser sehr gut, aber bei klarem Gartenteichwasser hätte ich starke Bedenken.


----------



## Michael J. (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht ob sich ein Barsch wohlfühlen würde,denn die sind ja bei so einer Größe eher Schwarmfische!Oder?
DAs mit der Reuse würde ich auch mal ausprobieren!Allerdings merken die Fischlies nach einer Zeit,dass an der Sache irgend etwas faul sein muss.

Ich würde wie folgt angehen:

1.Wasser raus 2.Fische aussortieren 3.Wasser wieder rein 4.die Fische die du behalten willst,reinsetzen......fertig!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Wenn du einen Hecht einsetzt hast du mit nichts mehr probleme.


----------



## totentanz (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Außer mit dem Hecht!:q


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen Hecht einsetzt hast du mit nichts mehr probleme.



Die Kois, Goldfische und der Hecht werden bestimmt schnell Freundschaft schließen und richtig dicke Kumpels werden .. besonders der Hecht  ##


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hecht? Nicht schlecht!!!! Oder wie wär´s mit ´ne Meterwaller hihihi!
Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst. Ich habe vor einem Jahr in den Gartenteich von einem Freund 2 Barsche von ca 20 cm und einen Schwarm Rotaugen eingesetzt. Außerdem sind auch Orfen und Goldis drinne. Die Barsche wurden nie wieder gesehen die Rotaugen dagegen sind riesig geworden. Die Barsche schwammen auch nie an der Oberfläche??? Außerdem sind 5 kleine Goldfische spurlos verschwunden????? Naja wie auch immer, demnächst kommt da ein kleiner Aal rein! Das muß irgentwie sein! #v  #v  #v  #v


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

aber ob die irgendwie abhauen, ich habe keine Ahnung. Weiß das einer hier???


----------



## Laksos (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Barsche hauen sicher nicht ab, aber die vorher schon angesprochenen Aale. Habe ich letztens erst wieder im Bekanntenkreis gehört.


----------



## Aalfreak (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Würde auch ein oder zwei Barsche von etwa 10cm Länge einsetzen. Die wachsen zwar auch recht schnell bei gutem Futter, lasen aber alles in Ruhe was größer ist wie sie. In solch einem kleinen Teich wird Mutter Natur die Barsche eh nicht größer als etwa 25cm werden lassen. 
Aal ist zwar eine ausgefallene Idee jedoch für Deinen kl. Teich nicht zweckmäßig. Den Aal den Du da einsetzt der geht Dir früher oder später sowiso stiften. 
Meine Eltern haben einen ähnlichen Teich wie Du ihn hast. Dort hinein tat ich immer Aale die das richtige Räuchermaß hatten. Insgesamt wanderten 13 Aale in diesen Teich. ...ja, ja sie bekamen genug zum futtern. Im Spätherbst wollten wir räuchern und die Aale aus dem Teich entnehmen. Es waren nur noch 5!! Aale im Teich. 
Etwa 3 Jahre später unterhielt ich mich mit einem Nachbar der sein Grundstück 2 Hausnummern weiter hatte. Da kamen wir zufällig auf das Thema Aal und er erzählte mir von einem Aal den er vor etwa 3 Jahren bei sich auf dem Rasen fand. Niemand konnte sich damals einen Reim auf  diesen Fund machen. So einfach kann des Rätsels Lösung sein. Die anderen Aale wurden nicht mer gefunden jedoch ist anzunehmen das sie einen ähnlichen Weg aus dem Teich gefunden hatten. Trotz einer etwa 10- 15cm hohen Umrandung aus gemauerten Natursteinen. 
Katzen waren es auch nicht da der Teich gegen Katzen gesichert war.
Wenn es also Zeit ist, packt den Aal ein unwiederstehlicher und manchmal eben auch tötlicher Wandertrieb-instinkt. Das ist absolut sicher.
Also nimm ein oder zwei kleine Barsche.
Grüße!


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Gute Antwort. Also gehen Aale doch über Land??? Daß sie aber ein Gewässer verlassen wenn weit und breit kein anderes in der Nähe ist wußte ich auch nicht. Allerdings daß ein Aal wenn er abgehakt wir und auf den Boden fällt mit einer Zielstrebigkeit das Gewässer wiederfindet, das habe ich oft beobachtet. Was ist aber bei teichen oder Seen, die mit Aalen besetzt werden? Die würden sich doch von selber leeren und überall in der Umgebung müßten dann Aalleichen liegen. Ich habe aber noch nie derartiges beobachtet!???


----------



## Aalfreak (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Da wird die Größe der Gewässer eine große Rolle spielen. Der Gedanke des "Entleerens" ist gar nicht mal so abwägig jedoch hab ich dafür keine Beispiele und Erfahrungen. 
Grüße!


----------



## Laksos (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Bei größeren Gewässern ist das normalerweise nicht der Fall. Bei kleinen Gartenteichen frisch eingesetzt vertun sie sich sicher und denken, sie sind in einer Tonne oder becken, wo sie jetzt unbedingt rausmüssen ... . Versuch's mal mit 'nem Glasaal, der bleibt sicher drin  

Die Wandereigenschaft der Aale ist lange bekannt und oft beobachtet. So kam vor langem mal ein Film im TV, bei dem laichwillige Aale Richtung Sargassosee einen Bach hinunterzogen und es vor einem Wehr nicht mehr weiterging. Die Nachtkamera zeigte dann, sobald die Wiese feuchtgeregnet war und der Wasserstand etwas anstieg, wie zahlreiche (!) Aale über die Wiese wanderten, das Wehr umgingen und unterhalb wieder ins Wasser rutschten!


----------



## Aalfreak (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Son Glasaal wird von den Friedfischen genauso weggefuttert wie als ob Du nen Regenwurm ins Wasser tust. Selbst meine kleinen Schleien sind hinter Forellenbrut hinterher, als ob sie Hunger leiden. Dabei werden sie absolut abwechslungsreich und vor allem regelmäßig gefüttert.
Grüße!


----------



## bmt_hethske (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich hab in meinem Gartenteich auch einen etwas seltsamen Besatz:
15 Aale 35-55cm
ca. 50 Karauschen 10-25cm
8 Regenbogenforellen a 500g
und einige Flusskrebse. 
Ich habe auch mal Schleien reingesetzt, aber ich glaube die Forellen haben die aufgefressen...


----------



## Laksos (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

@ aalfreak


> Son Glasaal wird von den Friedfischen genauso weggefuttert wie als ob Du nen Regenwurm ins Wasser tust.


War eigentlich klar, ich hab's nur in Bezug auf "so was bleibt schon eher freiwillig im Teich drin" gemeint. Bleibt aber aufgrund der anderen Fische natürlich auch nich' lange drin, da hast du schon recht!  :q

'ne andere Möglichkeit wäre 'n Jungmarlin.


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

@ bmt_hethske 
Geile Kombination! Aber sonst vertragen sich die Fische? Hatte hier schon mal einer wirklich einen Hecht im Gartenteich?


----------



## bmt_hethske (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Die Fische vertragen sich bestens, ich hatte auch mal nen Hecht drin, der mir bei der Fischzucht irgendwie untergejubelt wurde, hab den jedoch rausgenommen, weil der immer alle Karauschen aufgrefressen hat. Der Hecht war aber auch nur 30cm, konnte den anderen Fischen kaum was anhaben.


----------



## totentanz (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Also Leute! Die Barsche sind da!!  Komme gerade vom Angeln und Bingo! 3 Stück sind jetzt drin. Mal sehen was passiert. Fürs Aquarium sind die aber auch toll. Die sehen ja klasse aus.


Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden was die Jungs so anstellen hihihi!!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Florianangler (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

ich hatte mal einen 10 cm Hecht im Gartenteich, der war nach einem Jahr 30 cm lang und ziemlich allein im Teich...aber Barsche sind weniger verfressen....die wachsen auch schön langsam...


----------



## taildancer (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich hab Selma und Luise im Teich!
Die zwei beseitigen das Problem schon,bevor es entsteht!Die 2 fressen nichts lieber,als frischen Goldfischleich!
Ach ja...Selma und Luise sind Karpfen!


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

@taildancer 
Richtige Raubkarpfen hast Du da!!! Wie groß sind die denn? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Theoceanisbig (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



> Hatte hier schon mal einer wirklich einen Hecht im Gartenteich?


Der Vater von meiner Süßen hat einen von mittlerweile wohl 40 Zentimetern im Teich. Der schlägt sich da drin nach Herzenslust den Bauch voll. So lange bis er groß genug ist...

Ist schon der Zweite. Natürlich in Folge.


----------



## totentanz (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Also! Danke für Euere kräftige Schreibarbeit. Es klappt die Barsche fressen die kleinen Stöhrenfriede. Habs jetzt endlich mal beobachten können. Die sind sonst kaum zu sehen.

Also ich melde mich dann wieder. Wenns um die Tipps geht die Kammeraden nach getaner Arbeit wieder raus zu holen.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Captain_Coma (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

hi!

hab seit ca. nem monat auch 3 kleine Barsche ( ~ 15 cm) im Teich,
da ich dermaßen viele kleine Goldfische von ca. 3 cm im Teich hatte.
Mittlerweile sind die alle verschwunden *g und die Brasche sieht man auch nicht mehr...
Ich denk aber die finden genug Futter, da ich einige Ami - Krebse im Teich
hab, die sich dieses Jahr auch vermehrt haben... 
Werd die Barsche aber wohl im Herbst wieder rausholen...

Hab letztens auch en 200 Liter Becken aufgestellt, in welches demnächst ne
Gruppe Kaulis einziehen wird *g*
bis jetzt sind da 2 Krebse und 1 Rotauge drin.
Kann bei Gelegenheit auch ma paar Bilder reinstellen


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

@Theoceanisbig 
Was ist denn bei Euch das Schonmaß für Hechte im Gartenteichen???
 :q  #v  :q  #v


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2004)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Also bei 30cm würde ich die schon rausholen.


----------



## Bernhardböse (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich* 
Hallo Leute, ich hab mit großem Interesse die ganze Geschichte über die Flussbarsche verfolgt.
Ich hab das selbe Problem mit Goldelritzen. Da ich kein Angler bin, aber Euer Forum trotzdem super find, hab ich jetzt das Problem, wo bekomme ich zwei Flussbarsche her?
Ich bin dankbar für jeden Vorschlag.
Gruß Bernhard


----------



## GoldRapper (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

also wenn du n angler kennst ist das kein problem  wenn du hier her kommst besorg ich dir innerhalb von 20sek. deine 2 Barsche^^ ansonnsten is das thema klasse! naja ich hab das problem nich^^ wär schon wenn sich meine koi´s auch so vermehren xD aber ich hab schon seit längerem nachgedacht mein Aquarium mit solchen fischen zu besetzten ... 60L lassen aber nicht den größten bestand zu ... villeicht ein kleiner Barschschwarm was meint ihr?


----------



## Latino-chico (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

WAS könnte man den so in ein 120Liter Aquarium rein setzten ??
Das tehma gefällt mir habe noch ein leeres  Aquarium bei mir stehen Kann ich da schon was rein setzten oder is das zu klein??


----------



## Bernhardböse (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

So wie es aussieht, ist es wohl für einen Angler kein Problem an einen Flussbarsch zu kommen.
Jetzt brauch ich also nur noch nen hilfsbereiten Angler#6 aus der Umgebung von Villingen-Schwenningen zu finden, der mir dann zwei kleine Flussbarsche aus dem Wasser hohlt.

Erst mal vielen Dank für den Tip|supergri.

Übrigens hab ich immer noch jede Menge Goldelritzen, Bitterlinge und Gründlinge zum abgeben, einfach nur melden.


----------



## Carp0815 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

hecht rein und gut ist!!!!!!


----------



## killahoroz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

warum eigentlich nur hecht und barsch?

wie wärs mit Zander oder Piranhas?


----------



## micbrtls (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich würde dort mehrere Aale aussetzen. Die könnten dort auch zu kapitalen Exemplaren abwachsen, ohne an die größeren Fische zu gehen.

@Karpfenchamp: Sicherlich räumt ein Hecht gut auf. Jedoch wird auch der größer und somit würde der auch an die größeren Fische gehen. Und ob ein Hecht ein zweites mal mit einer Angel zu fangen wäre, ist fraglich. Und 10 m² ist da nicht wirklich groß.


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hy, es gibt in meiner Bekantschaft die Erfahrung, daß Hechte im Gartenteich auch wieder einen gepiercten |bigeyes(mit Haken) Köfi nehmen, wenn nicht's anderes mehr da is|supergri.
Lg Ralf


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich würde auch zu den Flussbarschen greifen.
Die sind nicht so groß und werden es auch nicht, schickt sind die auch noch (wenn man sie sieht) und fressen tun auch auch ne ganze Masse. Jedoch lassen die die Finger von größeren Goldfischen und sowas.
Hechte im Gartenteich... wäre fies gegenüber den Hecht, da der den Teich (10m²) sehr fix leer hat, dazu frißt der Hecht auch gleich Große oder packt die zumindestens mal an.
Zander - wenn der Teich größer und tiefer wäre könnte man drüber nachdenken.

Piranhas: sind hier nicht heimisch und dürfen nicht ausgesetzt werden - dazu hätte ich dann keine lust mehr in den Teich zu spielen (Gartenarbeiten oder sowas). Wobei sowas doch praktisch wäre: http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MTEyNzU0fDkyMTIxNQ==


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

wenn überhaupt nen paar handlange Barsche .... wobei ich son zugewachsenen Miniteich auch nicht so toll finde für die .... |bigeyes
aber denke die beste Möglichkeit wäre wohl das Ablassen, glaube weder die Barsche, Senken oder Köfireusen werden da genug Platz schaffen in dem Teich !


----------



## MrTom (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich würde ein Barsch und ein Zwergwels einsetzen, so gehst du dem Risiko aus dem Weg, dass sich die Räuber vermehren. Ist aber nur so ne Idee von mir, hab auf dem Gebiet keinerlei Erfahrung.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Naja ein Barsch würde ich da nicht alleine reinsetzten, da diese ja eigendlich Schwarmfische sind...


----------



## Lorenz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Naja ein Barsch würde ich da nicht alleine reinsetzten, da diese ja eigendlich Schwarmfische sind...





Und wenn die sich dann vermehren? |kopfkrat


----------



## killahoroz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Und wenn die sich dann vermehren? |kopfkrat



Barsche sind immernoch besser als Rotaugen, wenn sie sich vermehren, rein mit Kescher. Zum Abendessen|supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Und wenn die sich dann vermehren? |kopfkrat



Hmm... dann steck da doch eine Quappe rein  dieses Tier frißt alles.


----------



## schaumburg4 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo @ all,
ich habe schon alles im teich davon gehabt (ok fast alles)
ich hatte mir vor ca.5 jahren auf dem pferdemarkt in hannover(Burgdorf) 2 waller in einer länge von vllt. 10 cm gekauft ,...als ich die in den teich gesetzt hatte, habe ich diese bestimmt 1- 1/2 jahre nicht gesehen  aber man hat deutlich gemerkt das die brut völlig verschwand und nur die brut, die goldfische und kois waren immer unversehrt. Als ich die zwei räuber dann mal wiedersah waren diese bestimmt auf 25-30 cm angewachsen, kann man auch verstehen bei guter tiefe, viel nahrung und pasender wassertemperatur (ok eigenlob stinkt). Und vor ca 2 monaten musste ich dann einen herausfischen weil er wurde viel zu groß und gefrässig. Brut gab es sowieso nicht mehr und die zahl der Goldfische war rapide gesunken, naja hat man uns aber auch gesagt das das passieren wird, der Wels war beim rausfischen über 60 cm groß und hatte ca. 2.5kg ein bild lade ich noch hoch. 

In der zwischenzeit hatte ich eine forelle vom züchter im teich, die spektakulär auf mücken und andere jagd gegangen ist, leider verendete die mir diesen sommer (die Welse haben sie erwischt), schade,...
Mit Flussbarschen hatte ich nie probleme die haben am liebsten maden und würmer aus der hand gefressen,... aber natürlich haben diese auch schonmal den einen oder anderen Brut oder Jungfisch verschlungen, die goldfische, kois und co. blieben aber verschont.

Ein Hecht war auch mal zugast im teich, der fühlte sich so pudelwohl das er gleich nach dem einsetzen  einen goldfisch abmurxte. Nach einen Revier kampf mit den Welsen habe ich den Hecht sofort aus dem Teich gefischt und dieser kam in einen sicheren Teich von meinem Freund.

Am positivsten haben mich die Döbel überascht, diese haben keinen einzigen fisch angerührt. Die Döbel haben sich auch spektakulär auf Insekten gestürzt und ihr revier haben sie fest vor dem wasserfall plaziert(4 stück sind die Döbel). Der größte ist scheinbar der leitfisch, den schätze ich auf 45cm. Und die mückenzahl ging wirklich rapide zurück, libellen stören einen mit ihren larven auch nicht, dank der gefreßiegen Döbel.
Aber döbel würde ich nicht in einen zu kleinen und flachen Teich setzten...

naja ich hoffe es erfreut sich jemand an dieser kleinen Story

Liebe Grüße Schaumburg;-)


----------



## schaumburg4 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

so hier nochmal ein bild von dem wels der raus musste ,...schönes tier aber leider auch sehr gefrässig


----------



## Lorenz (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



schaumburg4 schrieb:


> so hier nochmal ein bild von dem wels der raus musste ,...schönes tier aber leider auch sehr gefrässig



Schönes Kerlchen :m



Kannst du mal Bilder von dem Teich einstellen?
Würde mich echt mal interessieren!

Und mit den Döbel geht alles gut?
Auch im Hochsommer?
Fütterst du die?


----------



## schaumburg4 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich werde mich mal um bilder kümmern,...
ja wie schon geschrieben stürzen sich die Döbel auf Insekten, dem normalen fischfutter, und eine besonderer leckerhappen sind für die Forelli Pellets. Im Hochsommer hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit denen
gruß schaumburg


----------



## Angelspass (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Hecht einsetzt hast du mit nichts mehr probleme.


 
Warum nicht einen Katzenwels:vik:

Soll man ja auch essen können. Hat jemand schon mal Katzenwels gegessen????????????


----------



## JerkerHH (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Bondex schrieb:


> Hecht? Nicht schlecht!!!! Oder wie wär´s mit ´ne Meterwaller hihihi!
> Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst. Ich habe vor einem Jahr in den Gartenteich von einem Freund 2 Barsche von ca 20 cm und einen Schwarm Rotaugen eingesetzt. Außerdem sind auch Orfen und Goldis drinne. Die Barsche wurden nie wieder gesehen die Rotaugen dagegen sind riesig geworden. Die Barsche schwammen auch nie an der Oberfläche??? Außerdem sind 5 kleine Goldfische spurlos verschwunden????? Naja wie auch immer, demnächst kommt da ein kleiner Aal rein! Das muß irgentwie sein! #v #v #v #v


 
oderne seeforelle von 50cm.... 

ohjeeeee

Mfg
JerkerHH #q


----------



## Addi123 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
Wir hatten das selbe Problem mit unserem Teich.Es wurden von Woche bis Woche immer mehr Fische (Goldfische,Elrizen).Da das Wasser auch immer stark grün war(vielleicht durch das Futter) haben wir das Füttern einfach mal eingestellt.Und schwupp die wupp waren alle kleinen Fischlies weg.Anscheinend haben die großen die kleinen gefressen.Der heutige Stand:Es gibt keine Babyfische mehr nur noch die großen.Seitdem füttern wir sie nur noch selten(nur noch wenn wir sehen dass,sie großen Hunger haben^^).Aber das Wasser ist immer noch grün wahrscheinlich wegen der direkten Sonneneinstrahlung oder was meint ihr?
Lg Addi


----------



## Khaane (1. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Kannst gut haben das er dir raushüpft, hatte mehrfach schon kleinere hechte in unseren Teich eingesetzt, die lagen dann am nächsten Tag außerhalb des Teiches tot.

Waren wohl zu wagemütig bei der Jagd


----------



## paddyli (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich hab mein aquarium letztens auch auf sonnenbarsche umgestellt..(zierfische sind einfahc zu langweilig^^)..werden bald noch 2kleine schuppis dazukommen^^..mal guggn was dann noch kommt....werden sich die schuppis auch an die beckengröße anpassen(300liter),oder muss ich die in ein paar jahren von hand immer mal wieder wenden *g*..
..aber die sonnenbarsche machn riesigen spaß..vorallem wenn der große mit nem dicken tauwurm gefüttert wird...da lacht das herz^^...haben noch welche einheimische fische im aquarium?


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



paddyli schrieb:


> Ich hab mein aquarium letztens auch auf sonnenbarsche umgestellt..(zierfische sind einfahc zu langweilig^^)..werden bald noch 2kleine schuppis dazukommen^^..mal guggn was dann noch kommt....werden sich die schuppis auch an die beckengröße anpassen(300liter),oder muss ich die in ein paar jahren von hand immer mal wieder wenden *g*..
> quote]
> 
> Nur mal so am Rande. Sonnenbarsche *sind* Zierfische und im Aquarium sicher eine schöne Sache. Man sollte jedoch bedenken, dass wenn sie zu groß werden, oder man die Lust verliert, diese Fische in keinem Fall in ein natürliches Gewässer gehören. Also Endstation Katze.


----------



## Lorenz (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande. Sonnenbarsche *sind* Zierfische und im Aquarium sicher eine schöne Sache. *Man sollte jedoch bedenken, dass wenn sie zu groß werden, oder man die Lust verliert, diese Fische in keinem Fall in ein natürliches Gewässer gehören. *



Das denk ich auch!
Ich kenne einige Baggerteiche und eine Art Altarm mit Verbindung zum Rhein wo die mal ausgesetzt wurden und sich prächtig vermehrt haben...  |rolleyes

Wenn man schon große Sonnenbarsche hat,dann fragt doch mal in diversen Foren nach ob sie nicht vielleicht jemand haben will! Damit könnten ihr anderen echt ne Freude machen und kriegt noch den ein oder anderen Euro dafür... 
Ich tät sie sofort nehmen!


----------



## paddyli (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

naja stimmt sonnenbarsche sind zierfishce...aber ich meinte *normale* zierfische wie neons oder guppys der so...
meine sonnenbarsche hab ich mir selber erangelt...und sind zwischen 5 und 11cm groß...die werden nicht größer als 25cm...werd sie also noch einige zeit behalten können,wenn jemand welche haben will(lepomis gibbosus,gemeiner sonnenbarsch) kann er sich bei mir melden


----------



## Addi123 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Wie tief und breit muss eigentlich der Teich sein um Barsche oder Döbel oder weiß der Geier einzusetzen?Muss der Teich gut bewachsen sein und wie muss die Wasser qualität sein?Hat jemand eine Ahnung davon?Ich würde auch gerne auf Barsche oder so umstellen aber ich glaub unser Teich ist einfach zu klein und das Wasser ist zu grün!Naja die Goldfische un Koi´s füheln sich wohl ^^.Ich kann jo mal demnächst ein Bild von dem Teich machen.
Lg Addi


----------



## angler-jan (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

1,50*2 Meter reicht vollkommen, man sollte im Sommer aber das Wasser immer schön umlaufen lassen, sonst ganz normale Teichwasserqualität!


Kannst was von unserm Teichwasser als Aufbereiter haben, wir haben immer einen perfekten Wassertest:m


----------



## Addi123 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ah ok dann hat es sich glaub ich erledigt der ist nur 90cm tief und 3,50m breit und 6m lang das sind alles Schätzangaben außer die tiefe.Naja schade aber ich denke die Wasser quali ist gut weil wir haben durch einen Schlauch zulauf von frischem Bergwasser .Aber naja trotzdem danke.Und noch ne Frage wie bekommt man das grüne Wasser weg?Wir haben alles schon durch Filter und Uv-licht probiert nur irgendwie bringt das überhaupt nichts.Und das komische ist im Winter ist das Wasser richtig klar da kann man bis auf den Boden gucken und kann die Steinchen zählen!Aber im sommer sieht man gerade so die Fische durchblitzen!Kann es auch sein wegen den Goldfischen das die den Dreck machen?
Lg Addi


----------



## Taxidermist (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

In den meisten Fällen sind für solche Wasserverhältnisse,zu viele Fische und zu viel Futter schuld.Das gründeln der Goldfische und Kois wird noch seinen Teil dazu beitragen.Die kommen aber mit solchen Wasserverhältnissen deutlich besser klar als Barsche,die du in der trübem Brühe sowieso nicht sehen würdest.Also bleib lieber bei deinen Goldfischen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Addi123 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

okay alles klar danke !Aber kann ich nicht irgendwas machen?Wie were es wenn ich meter hohes Schilf am Rand anpflanze?Das schützt vielleicht auch ein wenig bei der Sonneneinstrahlung!Weil ich denk die Sonne trägt auch noch einen Teil dazu bei.Eine große Schilfpflanze steht schon so ca 1,70m aber die vermehrt sich nicht .Im Sommer werde ich noch ein paar Schilfpflanzen pflanzen.
Lg Addi


----------



## Taxidermist (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Schilf oder auch andere Pflanzen sind immer gut um Nährstoffe zu binden,ebenso eine
ausreichende Filterung.Ich würde auch in jedem Fall den Fischbestand mal vermindern
b.z.w. darauf achten nur noch sehr wenig zu füttern.Meistens meinen es die Fischhalter
mit ihren Futtergaben zu gut und füttern zu viel.Ansonsten ist es schwierig hier Ferndiagnosen abzugeben,ohne die genauen Verhältnisse zu kennen.Eine Beschattung
des Teichs wird sicher nur von Vorteil sein,wenn gleichzeitig dafür gesorgt wird das nicht
noch Planzenmaterial im Herbst in den Teich gelangt.So würde ich das Schilf im Winter
schneiden,es wächst dann auch im Frühjahr kräftiger nach.

Taxidermist


----------



## angler-jan (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Es kann auch mit anderen Sachen zusammen hängen.

Wir haben zwei Köfi teiche nebeneinander, der eine ist glasklar und der andere ist grün, weil dort Regenwasser von einem kleinen Dach reinläuft. 

Bergwasser sagtest du? Aus einer Quelle? Wenn ja, dann dürfte das Wasser sehr sauerstoffarm sein und einen, ich meine zu niedrigen PH-Wert haben.


----------



## Addi123 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Okay danke das mit dem Schilf mach ich mal!Aber den Filter bau ich nicht mehr auf,den hatten wir 2jahre am laufen der hat nur Strom gekostet mehr nicht!Und seit 1 Jahr füttern wir die Fische eigentlich gar nicht mehr.Seit dem haben wir auch keine Babyfische mehr.Wir haben auch schon des öfteren Seerosen reingemacht aber die gehen immer kaputt die halten mal 4 Monate durch un dann lassen die die Ohren hängen.Wir haben den Teich auch schonmal leer gesaugt und wieder frisches Wasser einlaufen lassen.2 Tage vergangen und schon war das Wasser wieder grün |uhoh:.
Lg Addi


----------



## paddyli (2. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

also:^^

1.problem mit dem trüben wasser:
- es liegt auf jeden fall mit an den nicht,oder wenig vorhandenen schatten,da die algen im vollen sonnenlicht natürlich in voller blüte stehen,das vorallem im sommer;
im winter ist das wasser sehr kalt(logisch..^^)deswegen sterben die algen ab.und das wasser is glasklar
mein nachbar hat auch ein teich, der in der vollen sonne steht,er hat einfach ein sonnensegel darübergespannt,sieht zwar nicht sehr stylisch aus,erfüllt aber seinen zweck
ein weiterer tipp:
in meinem teich liegt ein beutel mit holzkohle,und zwar an der tiefsten stelle
einfach ein netzbeutel(zb. von kartoffeln)mit holzkohle füllen,und ab damit in den teich,ist ein wunderbarer filter,der das wasser schön klar hällt
-wenn du das gemacht hast würde ich auch wieder den filter aufbauen,schaden kann er jedenfalls nicht..aber wenn er dir zu viel strom kostet dann is das ok...

2.problem mit den seerosen
- deine seerosen werden von den kois gefressen,das konnte ich auch bei meinem nachbarn beobachten^^..bei dem wächst kaum was,die kois knabbern fast alles weg

die idee mit dem schilf finde ich auch klasse,sehr guter filter! aber wenn dann natürlich in einer flachwasserzone pflanzen..is ja klar^^ un im winter einfach ein paar zentimeter über der wasseroberfläche abschneiden

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## Addi123 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Wow vielen dank das werde ich alles mal auprobieren!Nur ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Flachwasser der Teich hat kein Flach Wasser!der ganze Teich war eine Fehlplanung das ist jetzt unser Problem!ich kann das Schilf nur am Rand anpflanzen aber das wächst ja logischer weise nicht ins Wasser.!Also dienen die Pflanzen auch nur für den Schatten.Aber das mit der Holzkohle ist interessant und werde so einen Beutel mal reinlegen.


----------



## GiantKiller (3. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

ganz wichtig im gartenteich ist ein versteck gegen reiher.
ich halte u.a. sonnenbarsche, barsche, rotaugen und schleie.
die verstehen sich wunderbar. im winter stehen die alle ganz dicht beisammen.


----------



## Fischpaule (3. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> ganz wichtig im gartenteich ist ein versteck gegen reiher.
> ich halte u.a. sonnenbarsche, barsche, rotaugen und schleie.
> die verstehen sich wunderbar. im winter stehen die alle ganz dicht beisammen.



...nicht schlecht:q:q:q, aber wo sollen sie in deinem Gartenteich auch hin#c

Was nicht heißen soll, das sich die Fische in deinem Teich nicht tollerieren und auch zusammen gehalten werden können, sondern das es normal ist, das Tiere in Extremsituationen durchaus miteinander auskommen können, obwohl sie sich sonst gegenseitig verspeisen

#h


----------



## paddyli (4. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

..aso hab was vergessen,
wenn du das netz mit holzkohle in teich legen willst,vergiss nicht ein großen schweren stein mit in das netz zu legen,da holzkohle schwimmt...
nur so am rande^^
cya


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Grundblei schrieb:


> Wenn dir mal langweilig ist und du nichts mit der Zeit anzufangen weisst, setz dich doch mal 2-3 Stunden hin und stippt mal ne Runde  .
> Aber so ein Barsch passt da schon ganz gut rein, zwischen die ganzen Pflanzen usw., wobei ich die Idee nen mittleren Aal einzusetzen auch gut finde! wenn du mal einen fängst probiers doch mal nen Aal hat nämlich nicht jeder im Gartenteich damit könntest du richtig angeben:g .




N Aal haut dir hundert pro wieder ab, weil er den Teich mit 10m2 zu klein finden wird. Hab ich selbst schon mal gehabt, und ich habe sogar schon meine Flusskrebse im Kellerniedergang wiedergefunden.

Das mit dem Barsch von 15cm müsste eigentlich klappen, da der wirklich alles bis zu fast seiner Größe verschlingt und tendenziell aufhört zu wachsen, wenn Du ihn aus einem großen Gewässer in ein deutlich kleineres pakst (also den Baasch nich aus Nachbars Gartenteich klauen |supergri). Nannte man Verbuttung in den 80ern


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. März 2008)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



paddyli schrieb:


> Ich hab mein aquarium letztens auch auf sonnenbarsche umgestellt..(zierfische sind einfahc zu langweilig^^)..werden bald noch 2kleine schuppis dazukommen^^..mal guggn was dann noch kommt....werden sich die schuppis auch an die beckengröße anpassen(300liter),oder muss ich die in ein paar jahren von hand immer mal wieder wenden *g*..
> ..aber die sonnenbarsche machn riesigen spaß..vorallem wenn der große mit nem dicken tauwurm gefüttert wird...da lacht das herz^^...haben noch welche einheimische fische im aquarium?



Moin, mein Aquarium liegt zwar momentan auf Eis, ich hatte aber immer nur Einheimische. Meist gekeschert oder gestippt, gesenkt oder beim Angelhändler zwischen den Köderfischen ein paar Sahnestücke entdeckt (Schlammpeizger zwischen den Gründlingen ).

Ansonsten immer nen kleinen Flusskrebs zum "Resteentsorgen"


----------



## bob43 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

wie groß war der teich??


----------



## Angler 212 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

Ich würde es so versuchen:

Leg dein Kescher (denk deiner wird schon eine bügelbreite von/über 60 cm haben) rein und warte 1-2 Stunden, sodass sich die Fische an den Kescher etwas gewöhnen können. Ach ja, leg unter den Keschergriff ein kleines Holzstück oder sonstiges was ca. eine höhe von 15 bis 25 cm hat darunter. Dann schmeist du sinkendes Fischfutter in den Kescher, und schon schwimmen einige Fische hinein. Wenn du denkst es sind genügent über den Kescher drückst du das ende vom Keschergriff nach unten, wie eine Wippe. Jetzt sollte der Kescher etwas über das Wasser ragen, sodass keine Fische mehr rauskönnen. 
Die kannst du ja als Köderfische für Barsch/Döbel verwenden.

Wenn du das Ausprobierst, und es geklappt hat, dann schreib mir doch wieviel Fische du auf einmal im Kescher hattest

xD


----------



## Endmin (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

04.03.2008  |kopfkrat


----------



## falconsan (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



Endmin schrieb:


> 04.03.2008 |kopfkrat


 
Na, dann sollte das Barschiduett ja schon gut abgewachsen sein.. .


----------



## thanatos (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*

ob flußbarsch oder sonnenbarsch eins von beiden sollte man schon im 
garten teich haben.ich nenne sie die babykiller,wie sonst soll man der
nachwuchsschwemme herr werden .zu viele fische lassen den teich nur
trübe werden,was dann auch keine freude mehr macht.


----------



## Oeschi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Flussbarsch im Gartenteich*



falconsan schrieb:


> Na, dann sollte das Barschiduett ja schon gut abgewachsen sein.. .



3.10.11|kopfkrat


----------

